# Any G0761 Or 762 Owners Out There?



## Ken S (Apr 22, 2016)

I'm considering these mills and wondered how you like them. I wanted something with some weight but don't want to take up my limited shop space with a knee mill. 
Please let me know how  either of these mills are working out for you. 
Thanks
Ken


----------



## Mac (Jun 13, 2016)

Ken, I just purchased a 762 with some damage at the grizzly sale.  I'm totally new at this hobby but as soon as I get it hooked up and running I'll give you my uneducated opinion.  Like you I really don't have room for this large of a mill but I couldn't pass up the deal.  It is big and at 700 pounds it's not easy to move around.


----------



## Ken S (Jun 13, 2016)

So you're the guy that pushed me down to get to that machine!
Just kidding. I was the first guy to make it to the Milling machine tent. I ended up getting a G0729 for $900. It's one of their mini knee mills and also weighs 700lbs. I think it had fallen off the back of the truck but I Soldered the cracked auto feed case, replaced the hand wheel and leadscrew nut, hammered the guard back in shape and spent the weekend milling a new handle for a G1054 dividing head I picked up for $75.
That was a fun sale wasn't it?
I hope your purchase works out for you. Because of my limited space, I bought a rolling base for my machine so I can roll it into a corner when I'm not using it. You might consider doing that if you have the same space problem. I did have to weld a set of adjustable feet onto the back side of my base so I could level it but aside from that, it's very stable in use.


----------



## Mac (Jun 13, 2016)

It was a fun sale, lots of good deals.  Besides the G0762 I got a G0602 lathe.  900 for the mill, it must have been on the same truck as your mill. The lathe said it had a scratch but darn if I can find one.  The mills controll box was badly bent the power feed was knocked off the power cord and power feed wires were pulled out of the power box on the back of the mill.  Also there are pieces missing from the hand wheels.  I think your solution for a stand is the way to go. I'm sure my wife is going to want her parking spot back soon.


----------



## Ken S (Jun 13, 2016)

[QUOTE="Mac, post: 404623, member: 25146" I'm sure my wife is going to want her parking spot back soon.[/QUOTE]

Lol, ya gotta keep moma happy!

There is a 602 mod site online that has a bunch of great projects for your lathe. If I run across it again, I'll shoot you the link. Have fun!


----------



## Ken S (Jun 18, 2016)

Mac
This guy has a lot of G602 projects. He's figured out a way to add a lot of features to the lathe it didn't come with. 

http://www.projectsinmetal.com


----------



## Mac (Jun 19, 2016)

Thanks Ken, I'll check it out.


----------

